
Neural Network Animates Heads Using Only a Few Shots of Target Person - PandawanFr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1b5aiTrGzY
======
KhoomeiK
Wow. Quite worrying what this technology may lead to when used in conjunction
with voice reconstruction.

